
MineSweeper implemented in CSS and HTML and no JavaScript - fanf2
https://github.com/propjockey/css-sweeper
======
thih9
Another discussion, currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23920987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23920987)

